
The Nobel Prize in Literature 2019 - yarapavan
https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/literature/2019/press-release/
======
yarapavan
The NobelPrize in Literature for 2019 is awarded to

\- the Austrian author Peter Handke “for an influential work that with
linguistic ingenuity has explored the periphery and the specificity of human
experience."

\- the Polish author Olga Tokarczuk “for a narrative imagination that with
encyclopedic passion represents the crossing of boundaries as a form of life.”

